# The North Face Lostrail 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review.



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

*❄ The North Face Lostrail 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review.*


*❄ Brand:* The North Face,
*❄ Model:* Lostrail,
*❄ YOM: *2017,
*❄ Waterproofing:* GORE-TEX® 78D x 70D 100% Nylon Fabric [2-Layer]
*❄ Insulation:* Heatseeker™ synthetic 100g body/hood - 80g sleeves,
*❄ Gender:* Women's,
*❄ Size:* Small (Chest 33-35", Waist 26-28").
*❄ Fit:* Regular Articulated,
*❄ Venting:* Open Pit Zip™ ,
*❄ Colour:* _"Vistula Blue",_
*❄ Price:* $Au899.99 ($US449.99) RRP @2022.
*❄ Rider:* 162cm (5'4") 50kg (110lbs).
*❄ Rider Outerwear:* Giro Stellar helmet, Smith Knowledge OTG goggles, Burton [ak] Summit pants, [ak] Power Stretch® base layer, POW GORE-TEX® insulated leather mitts, Burton Performance + MW socks, 
*❄ Location: *Furano, Hokkaido, 
*❄ Camera:* GoPro Hero 7 Black/Smatree S2C carbon pole. 











Around a decade ago for a number of season, my wife was had an older '12 Burton [ak] Embark Snowboard Jacket that she used in both Australia and Japan. The [ak] Embark performed reasonably well as a single jacket option through the various ranges of conditions it faced. However, a few years ago we sold the [ak] Embark as the 60g PrimaLoft® Silver insulation sort of fell a little short and struggled in the more extreme Alpine temperatures we faced in Hokkaido. Consequently she decided to update to The North Face Lostrail 2 layer GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket, which she found with its much heavier fill weight, insulated a fair bit better for the colder conditions faced in Northern Japan.

So as we're unloading of the lift here, I thought to myself, let's have a little closer look here at the specifications and performance of The North Face Lostrail 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket.










Presently my wife is running with the Burton [ak] Blade 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket which she uses down here in Australia. The [ak] Blade is a non insulated shell and performs really well saddled up in conjunction with her [ak] Kimmy bibs in our warmer Alpine conditions which generally hover around +/- 0°C









Burton [ak] Blade 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review.


❄ Burton [ak] Blade 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review. ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: [ak] Blade, ❄ YOM: 2019, ❄ Waterproofing: GORE-TEX® 2-Layer, DWR printed plain weave colorway fabric, ❄ Insulation: Lined bluesign® shell, mapped with Pertex® lightweight 30D Ripstop Lining , ❄ Size: Women's XS...




www.snowboardingforum.com





I was fortune enough recently to find her the only Burton [ak] Embark in her XS size and consequently grabbed it for her to use for any of those rare full on colder snow days in Australia as well as a warmer option in Japan.









Burton [ak] Embark 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review.


❄ Burton [ak] Embark 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review. ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: [ak] Embark, ❄ YOM: 2020, ❄ Waterproofing: GORE-TEX® 2-Layer cross dyed polyester fabric blocked with stretch nylon twill fabric, ❄ Insulation: PrimaLoft® Silver insulation [60g] throughout and Living Lining™...




www.snowboardingforum.com





For that ultimate cold weather jacket stepping up another insulative performance level above The North Face Lostrail, it would be hard to go past the ROXY Stormfall insulated Snowboard Jacket.









ROXY Stormfall (Torah Bright Edition) Snowboard Jacket.


❄ ROXY Stormfall (Bright Edition) Snowboard Jacket. ❄ Brand: ROXY, ❄ Model: Stormfall (Torah Bright Edition), ❄ YOM: 2018, ❄ Waterproofing: 15K ROXY DryFlight® technology, Polyester dobby weave on bottom hem/hood/upper chest/upper sleeve, ❄ Insulation: PrimaLoft® Gold Insulation Luxe (Fill...




www.snowboardingforum.com














The North Face Lostrail @2022 sits at the premium pricing level for women's 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jackets currently running out at a ridiculous $Au899.99 ($US449.95) RRP @2022. I was fortunate to grab this jacket for my wife in early 2018 on the EOS for around $250 which frankly at today's prices appears to be the bargain of the Century. However.., TNF Lostrail jacket comes with mostly all of the high end inclusions you'd expect as standard for premium level outerwear.

Let's firstly talk about the most important advantage in riding with an insulated jacket in colder temperatures. Now I know this will often be open for strong debate but I personally, I feel that it's much preferable riding with the unrestricted freedom that an insulated jacket gives you over optionally using multiple technical layers to harvest warmth under a shell. So if you have the right insulated level jacket for the climatic conditions you'll only need to use a 200 mid-weight or 300 heavy-weight base layer underneath.











However there is a little downside here..., substantially this creates a heavier financial outlay requiring you to purchase a multiple range of jackets suited for the various different temperature conditions you wish to face.

Now riding down here in Australia you can basically get away with just a 2L GORE-TEX® shell coupled with a decent light/mid weight base layer. But facing the Wintry conditions of Northern Japan where temperatures shoot well below the -10°C (-14°F) mark, folks..., it's a completely different ball game. I've been out a few times in frosty windchill temperatures around -35°C (-31°F) mark and there's no arguments that in Japan..., it's pretty damn cold.

Consequently, I'm riding over there now the Burton [ak] Helitack which is a perfect jacket for the conditions. I've found that The North Face Lostrail 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket having a lot of the same specifications is a pretty close parallel as a women's equivalent of my [ak] Helitack.









Burton [ak] Helitack 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review


❄ Burton [ak] Helitack 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review. ❄ Brand: Burton. ❄ Model: [ak] Helitack. ❄ YOM: 2019, 2020, ❄ Waterproofing: GORE-TEX® Stretch Twill Fabic [2-Layer] ❄ Insulation: (2019) Stretch Lightweight 20 Denier Down-Proof Lining (120grms Body / 100grms Hood and Sleeves)...




www.snowboardingforum.com















Okay..., let's have a closer look at what this Jacket is really all about. The North Face Lostrail is a fully insulated 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard/Ski Jacket, internally lined with taffeta running with Heatseeker™ synthetic insulation with a fill weight of 100 grams in the body/hood and a slightly lower 80 grams in the sleeves. Subsequently this offers a superior warmth to weight level ratio for TNF Lostrail whilst additionally being water resistant, durable and most importantly highly compressible in its structure. The Lostrail jacket has a pretty lightweight feel with no undue bulk for a fully insulated cold weather jacket and consequently sits really nicely on your body with its regular articulated fit.

The cut of The North Face Lostrail 2 layer GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket is distinctively designed for women. There is a seam that runs from under the arms towards the chest area which allows a purposeful 3 dimensional shaped fit specifically suited for women's physiques. The shape of TNF Lostrail is also slightly narrower around the waist but still has that sort of snowboarding feel with its regular cut.

There is a slight drop tail in the rear of the Lostrail which protects the rider from the elements on the chairs or most importantly whilst smashing it all around that delightful light powder. The internal neck area of TNF Lostrail Jacket comes micro fleece lined which allows for a soft comforting feel for the rider across their face when fully zipped up and sealing out the elements.










The North Face Lostrail 2 layer GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket comes equipped with front and chest YKK® water resistance zippers. The central front YKK® is a single directional zipper ie only one, but comes standard with heavier improved sliders running larger teething elements that feel a lot more robust and easier to use.










The North Face Lostrail 2 layer GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket is fitted with single directional open Pit Zips™. There is a left front internal and external divided chest pocket which gives you the ability to store your mobile phone in for easy location. However a downside for a cold weather jacket is that the insulation is on the inside of the internal pocket which sort of slightly leaves your mobile device from being adversely exposed to the elements. TNF Lostrail also has both of the lower front hand pockets micro fleeced lined for warmth and comfort whilst also internally concealing within the lower hem pulls of the jacket.










The North Face Lostrail Snowboard Jacket has zero problems with water proofing and breathability as it's bulletproof protected from the elements with a 2L (layer) GORE-TEX® membrane, meaning that the DWR protected external shell fabric is melded internally into one with the GORE-TEX® membrane. As the inner GORE-TEX® membrane can be subjected to damage from excessive wear/friction, it's protected internally with an additional insulation Taffeta layer. There was never any wet spots discovered on the external fabric of The North Face Lostrail Snowboard Jacket however this would generally never be an issue cruising around the Mountains in the sub zero temperatures of Northern Hokkaido.










I feel a little disappointed that as a premium level 2 layer GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket, The North Face Lostrail lacks the additional superior technicality of Cohaesive™ hood stoppers, however it doesn't fall short with a reasonable level of the following high level inclusions; concealed integrated front hood stoppers, Lycra wrist gaiters, bold front and rear fully embroidered insignias, a single concealed rear hood cinch, an internal stretch goggle pocket and a zippered electronic lift pass pocket nicely positioned externally on the lower left side forearm similar to what most Women's high end jackets are presently running with. The North Face Lostrail also has a fixed stretch snap-away powder skirt with jacket to pants connectivity whilst also having a nice desired added ability to clip the front closure area out of play within 2x secret concealed pockets located either side of the lower central zipper. I have put this feature into effect and can be seen on the full internal picture above with the right side of the Lostrail jacket having the closures of the powder skirt snapped out of sight.










So, The North Face Lostrail is a really superb, specifically designed, insulated cold climate 2 layer GORE-TEX® snowboard jacket that you can comfortably ride all day long without the additional requirement for heavy bulky internal layering from technical fleeces. A brilliant option for riders seeking those ultra perfect powder adventures well below sub zero.


*"Lost" in perfection. ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐*


----------

